
OK mobile, a K interpreter - colinprince
http://johnearnest.github.io/ok/mobile.html
======
tetrep
Non-mobile:
[http://johnearnest.github.io/ok/](http://johnearnest.github.io/ok/)

Repo: [https://github.com/JohnEarnest/ok](https://github.com/JohnEarnest/ok)

